# What is Cache Test Failure?



## Nocontact (Jun 8, 2002)

I'm trying to help a friend out with his Dell Dimension 4600.
It's acting crazy, it won't shut down through windows, it wasn't turning on at all for a while and now it's turning on, booting into windows and then then windows crashes and goes blank but the PC stays on.
I thought it may be a PSU problem, but then why would it not shut down altogether.
In the Dell manual it lists an error called Cache Test Failure which the beeps the computer gives me seems to indicate.

Anyone know what Cache Test Failure means? I know I don't.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 25, 2007)

As the computer is rebooting hit the f12 key repeadetly, should come up with Dell's advanced boot menu, select boot to utility partition and it will run Dell's hardware diag, go ahead and run the extended test and see if you get any failures.


----------



## Nocontact (Jun 8, 2002)

I was doing a test at one point and the same thing happened. Crashed and started beeping.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 25, 2007)

What beep codes are you getting?


----------



## Nocontact (Jun 8, 2002)

The ones that indicate 'Cache Test Failure.'
4 single beeps.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

Nocontact...

I think it means the L1 or L2 ( more than likely the L2 ) cache has failed, which could mean a bad CPU or bad motherboard ( on some the L2 cache is on board )...

Will the pc BOOT at all now ?


----------



## Kustom (Jan 25, 2007)

Well the beep code would be in a 3 set order. such as beep-beep beep-beep, I have the list of dell beep codes for the 4600 so let me know exactly how it is. Beeps should be 1 second apart for sets and 1/2 second apart for the same set.


----------



## Nocontact (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes, it's beep-beep-beep-beep. 3X That's the cache test failure beep, just like I said.

Jedi, it boots, and it'll run for a few minutes, sometimes more, but inevitably the same thing happens.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 25, 2007)

ok so you are getting 3 sets of 4 beeps?


----------



## Nocontact (Jun 8, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Kustom (Jan 25, 2007)

Run the System Board Devices tests in the Dell Diagnostics, you can access the diagnostics by pressing f12 key on startup and booting to the utility partion. Post any error codes.


----------



## Nocontact (Jun 8, 2002)

There are no error codes. It passes all the extended test. Then after a while it beeps like I've described and then dies. That's it.


----------

